# Singapore "stealth frigate squadron" now ready



## CougarKing (19 Jan 2009)

Yet another reason that will give the island nation's potential adversaries' pause.



> *Singapore's Formidable-class Frigate Squadron Fully Operational*
> 
> Posted: 16 Jan 2009, 1400 hours (Time is GMT +8 hours)
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (19 Jan 2009)

from Berita Harian 17 January 2009






from Straits Times 17 January 2009


----------



## Bass ackwards (19 Jan 2009)

A crew of 85 -including the air det? 
Isn't that awfully low for a ship of that size and apparent capabilities?


----------



## CougarKing (17 May 2009)

from Asian Military Review May 2009


----------

